# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  شکستن قفل ماژولهای اکسس

## AHMAD-AHMAD

در فایل پیوست برنامه با کلید شیفت باز میشود و پسورد اولیه نیز trn میباشد اما هنگامیکه میخواهم وارد ماژولها بشوم از من پسورد میخواهد . آیا با چنین مسئله ای روبرو شده اید. 
دوم اینکه روش تهیه   منوهای این برنامه چگونه است.

----------


## Ali_Fallah

شما  یکی از فرمهای فایل اکسس که رمز عبور ندارد  را در حالت طراحی باز کرده و به قسمت کد نویسی بروید.
در منوبار وگزینه Tools  و گزینه  Propertis <نام فایل> را انتخاب کرده و بعد از باز شدن فرم مربوطه قسمت Pritection  را ملاحظه کنید
رمز عبور کدها در ابنجا قرار داده شده ...

----------


## MM_Mofidi

> شما  یکی از فرمهای فایل اکسس که رمز عبور ندارد  را در حالت طراحی باز کرده و به قسمت کد نویسی بروید.
> در منوبار وگزینه Tools  و گزینه  Propertis <نام فایل> را انتخاب کرده و بعد از باز شدن فرم مربوطه قسمت Pritection  را ملاحظه کنید
> رمز عبور کدها در ابنجا قرار داده شده ...


مثلا کدام فرم؟
توضیح بیشتر

----------


## RealDream

> شما  یکی از فرمهای فایل اکسس که رمز عبور ندارد  را در حالت طراحی باز کرده و به قسمت کد نویسی بروید.
> در منوبار وگزینه Tools  و گزینه  Propertis <نام فایل> را انتخاب کرده و بعد از باز شدن فرم مربوطه قسمت Pritection  را ملاحظه کنید
> رمز عبور کدها در ابنجا قرار داده شده ...


شما با اکسس چقدر آشنا هستید ؟ اصلا اجازه ورود به شما داده نمیشه ماژول ها و فرم ها و هر خط کدی که فرض کنید فقط باید یک رمز محافظت می شن . من تا الان راهی رو پیدا نکردم

----------


## Ali_Fallah

من نوشتم فایل اکسسی که رمز عبور روی کدهاش قرار داده نشده...(یک برنامه غیر از برنامه ضمیمه شده)
----------------
 کدهای اکسس اگر رمز عبور داشته باشه این قسمت نیز قابل دسترس نیست.
ضمناً هدفم آشنایی دوست خوبمان با نحوه رمز گذاری (نویسنده برنامه)روی کدها بود.
نه اینکه آموزش نحوه پیدا کردن رمز عبور باشه.

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

حلا مشه یکی بگه چطوری مشه نخسه پشتیبان به این جالبی درست کرد

----------


## ROGHANI

> حلا مشه یکی بگه چطوری مشه نخسه پشتیبان به این جالبی درست کرد


منم با دوستمون موافقم. آیا کسی روش انجام چنین کاری رو بلده.

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

چرا کسی جواب نمده نکنه جالب نیست یا دوستان روش بهتری بلند  خوب بگید تا بقیه نیز استفاده کنند

----------


## davood-ahmadi

می خوام کمک کنم اما مطالب عنوان شده در قبل برای من کمی گنگ است. لطفاً یکی توضیحات بیشتری بده تا اگر در تواناییم بود بتونم کمک کنم.

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

> می خوام کمک کنم اما مطالب عنوان شده در قبل برای من کمی گنگ است. لطفاً یکی توضیحات بیشتری بده تا اگر در تواناییم بود بتونم کمک کنم.


مخوام بدونم چطوری مشه نخسه پشتیبان جالب و خوب درست کرد

----------


## davood-ahmadi

آیا نسخه پشتیانی که می خواهی بسازی باید توسط فرمی که خودت می سازی قابل بازیافت باشد و یا می خواهی با یک فرم از بانکت کپی کنی به یک محلی در هارد و هر موقع که به آن نیاز شد کاربر به آن محل مراجعه می کند و کپی برنامه را اجرا می کند.

----------


## majid325

خوب حالا که شما داری کمک میکنی (دستتم درد نکنه)همون راه اولی که خودت گفتی فکر کنم زیبا تر باشه.

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

> آیا نسخه پشتیانی که می خواهی بسازی باید توسط فرمی که خودت می سازی قابل بازیافت باشد و یا می خواهی با یک فرم از بانکت کپی کنی به یک محلی در هارد و هر موقع که به آن نیاز شد کاربر به آن محل مراجعه می کند و کپی برنامه را اجرا می کند.




میخوام که ازفایل که تبیلهام  داخل اون هست یک جای از هارد یک کپی بگیر اونم بصورت فایل فشورده که خودم در صورت خراب شود اون فایل را جایگزین فایل اصلی کنم یا بکه کاربر بگم فایل را از حالات فشردگی خارج و جایگزین فایل اصلی کند تا برنام دوباره کار کنند

----------


## davood-ahmadi

یک نمونه کوچک و ساده ساختم. دیگه گرافیک و کارهای دیگه با خودتان.

----------


## davood-ahmadi

ببخشید نمونه یادم رفت.

----------


## moustafa

و اگه بخوای رو دیسکت(فلاپی ) کپی کنی و بعضا از اونجا باز خوانی کنی ؟

----------


## davood-ahmadi

فقط لازمه که آدرس Path1 رو عوض کنید. در ضمن شما حتی می توانید آدرس را از مثلاً از طریق یک تکست باکس از کاربر بگیرید و داخل متغیر Path1 بریزید.

----------


## moustafa

منظورم این که مستقل از فایل اکسس عمل می کنه 
من فعلا اینطوری وارد دیسکت می کنم 
اول یه فایل اکسس در فلاپی ایجاد می کنم 
dim obj as object
on error resume next
set obj=CreateObject("Access.Application")
obj.open newdatabase("A\baukup.mdb")
بعد جداول یا اشیا را با دستور زیر به ان اکسپورت می کنم  
DoCmd.TransferDatabase acExport.......
اما  اگه فایل شما مستقل  وکم حجم باشه  فوق العادهست 

با دستور  fso.copyfile

براحتی ریخته میشه تو  فلاپی

----------


## انگوران

dim obj as object
on error resume next
set obj=CreateObject("Access.Application")
obj.open newdatabase("A\baukup.mdb")

من با کد بالا نتونستم یه فایل baukup تو درایو E درست کنم البته A رو به E تغییر دادم . رو newdatabase ارور میگیره .

----------


## انگوران

لطفاً راهمنمائی نمائید .

----------


## moustafa

شرمنده جناب انگوران 
اینطوری اصلاح کن :
Dim obj As Object
On Error Resume Next
Set obj = CreateObject("Access.Application")
obj.NewCurrentDatabase ("e:\baukup.mdb")

با
openCurrentDatabase
فایل اکسس موجود باز میشه

----------


## Mahsa Hatefi

سلام علیکم
دوستان عزیز و گرامی 
بک آپ گیری از کل برنامه به نظرم کار جالبی نیست .من مثلا برنامه ای نوشته ام که با فرمهای زیاد و عملکردهای مختلف و گزارشات فراوان حجمی حدود حداقل 45 مگ دارد و عموم کاربرانم از طریق شبکه و یا بصورت انفرادی از برنامه استفاده می کنند و من ترجیح می دهم فقط از جداول ذخیره گیری نموده که عموما روی دیسکت باید انجام شود چون کاربران عموما ناواردند و احتمال خرابی سیستمشان وجود دارد.برای همین با دستور زیپ فایل بدست آمده از جداول را فشرده می کنم تا فضای کمتری بگیرد.
موفق باشید

----------


## Mehr@ban

> سلام علیکم
> دوستان عزیز و گرامی 
> بک آپ گیری از کل برنامه به نظرم کار جالبی نیست .من مثلا برنامه ای نوشته ام که با فرمهای زیاد و عملکردهای مختلف و گزارشات فراوان حجمی حدود حداقل 45 مگ دارد و عموم کاربرانم از طریق شبکه و یا بصورت انفرادی از برنامه استفاده می کنند و من ترجیح می دهم فقط از جداول ذخیره گیری نموده که عموما روی دیسکت باید انجام شود چون کاربران عموما ناواردند و احتمال خرابی سیستمشان وجود دارد.برای همین با دستور زیپ فایل بدست آمده از جداول را فشرده می کنم تا فضای کمتری بگیرد.
> موفق باشید


خوب سركار مهسا هاتفي
يه نمونه ميذاشتي بقيه هم استفاده كنند.

----------


## علی فتحی

سلام دوستان آیا میشه پسوورد vbرادر اکسس حذف کرد اگه فراموش شده باشه

----------


## Abbas Amiri

اگر به راحتی بشود پس وای بحال برنامه نویسان !!!

----------


## hadiitc

با اجازه مدیر سایت رمز عبور دیتابیس در صورت نیاز رمز ورود 12345

جهت دانلود روی لینک زیر کلیک کنید
http://s2.picofile.com/file/8263211342/12.rar.html

----------


## AbbasSediqi

دوست گرامی به پست زیر نگاه بیندازید


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8%A7%DB%8C-MDB

----------


## marveluos

سلام ی فایل اکسس دارام با فرمت mdb چطور میتونم بازش کنم اگه میشه کمک کنید خیلی برام مهمه

----------

